# blazers flame logos



## mdj89 (Jan 25, 2012)

Do the Blazers still use those flame logos?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That one? No.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This part of your thorough analysis on picking between Nuggets and Blazers?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> :laugh:


Turns out, this was a battle for 2nd place. He posted on Bulls board that they were #1


----------



## mdj89 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Turns out, this was a battle for 2nd place. He posted on Bulls board that they were #1


I apologize, the bulls are my favorite team in the east, an the trail blazers are my favorite in the west.


----------

